# Wondering about something



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sounds nice but*

I don't want to take my dogs on a plane.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I voted for far enough in advance I might go anywhere if I am allowed to. I am due for a few good trips.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I think its a wonderful idea!! Me, Keith, and Diesel would def. attend!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i would come if its somewhere a little closer and more driveable. i also dont really want to take sam on a plane. missouri is a bit far from ca


----------

